# Opinions required - Vittoria vs Veloflex vs Michelin



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for a new set of tyres for my road bike and having only ridden Continental GP4000s and Schwalbe Ultremo ZX, I was looking for some advice/guidance/opinions. I appreciate that tyre choice is subjective, but I thought I'd throw open the question anyway.

The choices I'm considered are:

Vittoria Open Corsa CX Evo (23mm)
Veloflex Open Corsa (23mm)
Michelin Pro4 Comp Service Course (23mm) (to be launched this month hopefully)

I'm a fairly light rider (72kg) who doesn't race, but does some long distance rides at weekends, etc. What I'm interested in hearing feedback on the open tubulars from Vittoria and Veloflex, especially grip in damp and wet condition and puncture resistance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I have used both the vittoria and veloflex extensively. in my opinion, they are both great, but are quite different considering they were once the same company ( vittoria moves production to thailand, but a portion of the company stayed in italy and became veloflex. Both have great feel. veloflex are more puncture resistant, but are a little more difficult to mount. I had been using the vittoria recently because they were 23mm wide and I was using hed wider rims. but veloflex just added 23mm (used to only offer 22mm) so I just got a pair...they look really nice. Can't go wrong with either, I found the veloflex corsa was about $8/tire less expensive.


----------



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

Many thanks for the feedback - very helpful.

Are you able to comment on the wet weather grip compared to, say the more mainstream clinchers from Continetnal, Michelin, etc? Is the grip level really as low as some people indicate, i.e. the tyres just give way with no warnings? I'm not an agressive rider, but there are some big hills were I live and I wouldn't want to turn in on a damp or dew covered road when decending only for the front wheel to fold under!

Thanks


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

I've used both Continental 4000s and Veloflex pave and I think the Veloflex worked fine in the wet, at least as well as the Continentals if not better. Of course I've never pushed either to/past their limit so your results may vary. The Veloflex does wear faster so I suspect the softer rubber compound will grip better. FYI I'm running a set of Vredestein Fortezza tricomps now and I really like the feel.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

never have had a problem with either tire in wet conditions.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I haven't used the Vittoria's in clincher, but the tubulars are horrible in the wet. They lose traction easily. I'll not longer even ride them when it's just damp they are so bad.


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2004)

wetpaint said:


> I haven't used the Vittoria's in clincher, but the tubulars are horrible in the wet. They lose traction easily. I'll not longer even ride them when it's just damp they are so bad.


I had the same problem with the Vittoria's clincher version. They were very unpredictable in the wet. I could enter a corner and all would seem fine and then midway through the corner lose traction.

The Vittoria's were great when the roads were dry, but I went back to Michelin's which were much more predictable in all conditions.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I love all three, in the order you listed them, but wouldn't recommend either to someone who is prioritizing grip and puncture resistance. I would recommend them, highly, to someone whos priority is fast and smooth though. 

Check out Vittoria Paves. They feel just just as smooth as those three and puncture resistance is miles ahead. Grip feels a little better too but that difference isn't as drastic. Not sure if that's from different rubber or because they are slightly bigger so I use them with slightly lower air pressure. 

You're probably thinking if they have better puncture resistance, grip and feel just as smooth why doesn't everyone choose them over Corsas, Veloflex, and Mich Pro4......the answer is they are a little heavier. To people racing or for whatever reason want to squeeze out every possible second in time or just like things to be light they don't mind a few extra flats for the weight trade off.


----------



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful feedback.

I did read that open tubulars are better left to 'age'. Without wishing to insult those with far more knowledge on this subject than I, but is this true, or is it a somewhat of an urban legend? Are the tyres good to ride straight out of the box?

Many thanks.


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

Old wives tale

Tubular Fables by Jobst Brandt


----------



## wphenick (May 31, 2004)

I am a big fan of the Veloflex Carbon tubulars. They feel more grippy to me than the Vittorias. Anyone can get a flat on a new or worn tire- just luck. Continentals probably last a lot longer, but I prefer the feel of Veloflex to other tubulars I have tried.


----------



## moosemorrised (Nov 25, 2001)

I ran the original Michelin Pro's and the 2's for a long time. Always satisfied but not blown away. I switched to the Vittoria Corsa's and have never ridden anything like them - so smooth but terrible puncture resistance. I can't comment on the wet - I try and stay out of the big downpours. After 3 seasons of them I was sick of replacing them and ended up buying a set of Michelin 4's service course. So far I've only put one on the back and am still running my Vittoria on the front. I think this may be the solution for me although I am prepared to put the other 4 on the front if the Vittoria goes. I can't comment on durability on the Michelin's - I only have a couple of hundred miles on them but so far they ride pretty nice. Before I bought the 4's I spent a lot of time reading about tires on the web. My only other experience is the Conti GP 4000's which I personally didn't like (too harsh after the Vittoria's). Tires are so subjective but I think this Pro 4 back and Vittoria front is the ticket for me.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

My experience with the Vittorias is that they are going to ride harder due to the advertised width not being accurate. I had a set of Diamante Pros which were labeled as 23mm which is what I rode before switching to 25mm tires. I mounted the Diamantes and they rode like I was on a railroad tie. When I measured them with a Vernier calipre they measured to an actual 21mm. Hope this helps.


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

*Mounting the Pro 4's??*

I thought I had heard that the Pro 4's were a bit of a bear to mount?? Would prefer to not have to use tools to mount on the FC rims.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Got my Pro4s on with just my hands, using BWW blackset rims


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

3 of 4 bikes over here have the vittorias (all 25mm, 175lbs @ 90/105psi). i don't do much in the rain, and with latex tubes they are absolutely fantastic. no real durability problems to mention over many thousands of miles...they're a grippy race tire and do wear faster than a training tire, but no puncture/cut issues. easy to mount.

i've used pro3 (impossible to mount, wear really fast), conti 4k (tough as nails, ride like bricks), and the very 1st gen ultremos (light, sticky, fragile). there's a reason i only use the open corsa now. glad to see they make a gumwall again!


----------

